# newbie-trouble with 90 maxima starting warm



## Bill58 (May 3, 2005)

My maxima starts fine when cold but sometimes ( more frequently lately) it refuses to start if the engine is still warm. It has 193,000 miles. I was told it needs a new distributor , to the tune of $500. I'm just double checking with anyone else who might have experienced a similar problem.


----------

